# New mobo asus p6x58d-e fails to recognize sata 6.0 [SOLVED]

## john.newman

All,

I just picked up a new mobo/cpu/ram - ditched the trusty e6300 ddr2 build for an i7950 ddr 3.  Everything is working great.. in windows   :Confused:   fast

However, when I boot into gentoo from the live cd (have to rebuild kernel in a chroot), I can't get it to see my SSD and other HD that is plugged into the 6.0GB/s ports.  I have two HDs plugged into the regular sata 3.0gb/s ports, and the CD sees them no problem.  Windows and even the bios see my 6.0 SSD fine - grub is still on there and working normally everyday.  It's just the gentoo kernel fails to see this.  fdisk -l just shows the 2 sata 3.0gb/s drives.

The mobo is here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131641

lspci shows an intel ICH10 4 port sata controller 82801JI   < this one works

and an intel ICH10 2 port sata controller 82801JI   < this is probably the other 2 port one on the bottom of the mobo that I am not using.  or maybe not, it might be the 6.0gb/s one.

I believe the one I am trying to get to work is a Marvell ??? 

Any ideas?  why doesn't this just work?  Is this mobo not compatible with gentoo period or do I need to hack the kernel on the live cd?  I had all sata/ata/pata/scsi modules loaded...

ThanksLast edited by john.newman on Mon Mar 14, 2011 4:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gentoo_ram

Set the SATA controller(s) to AHCI mode in the BIOS and just use AHCI.  That should be well supported.  The web page for that motherboard says there's a Marvell LAN chipset on it.  The Marvell thing is probably your ethernet.

----------

## platojones

 *john.newman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any ideas?  why doesn't this just work?  Is this mobo not compatible with gentoo period or do I need to hack the kernel on the live cd?  I had all sata/ata/pata/scsi modules loaded...
> 
> Thanks

 

I would give the http://www.sysresccd.org/ live cd a try as well.  If anything should boot on a new motherboard, that would be it.  It's also built on top of Gentoo and many use it to do new Gentoo installs.

----------

## john.newman

thanks guys.  i tried setting it to ahci, and i could see some changes in lspci but still nothing new detected   :Sad: 

I'll give that cd a go later tonight and see what happens.  thanks

----------

## john.newman

ok I got it to work    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

this board has two different sata controllers

intel ich10 - detected no problem, 6x3.0gb/s

marvell 9128 2x6.0gb/s - not detected

after I RTFM for a bit I found the marvell controller i had seen something about and suspected might be the issue was indeed real.   :Smile: 

Then after further RTFM I found that setting this controller from IDE to AHCI is actually a separate setting in the bios under onboard devices configuration, marvell sata controller. Previously I had just set the intel one to AHCI on the first tab in the bios, this is way over on the third tab.

Set both to AHCI and rebooted. The current gentoo live cd found my /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd .. i can mount & chroot no problem.   :Idea: 

I did also try the rescuecd linked above, and got a bunch of scary sata IO errors on startup.  frisbee.  Now I get to fix my old install

----------

